# Moen or Moan?



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Has anyone else had trouble with Moen OEM cartridges? We are seeing more problems within the past year when using Moen OEM parts.

On some valves, only the non-OEM is working! What a PITA! Certainly does not look good to the customer when you are struggling to make something work.

Other Moen issues:

Kitchen sink faucet - Bad design with deck plate resulted in a callback. Bought a new one to have parts available prior to arriving on job, and saw that they 'fixed' the issue. Nice going Moen - however, we had to eat our return trip.

Lavatory faucet pop-ups - Curved rod barely attached to pop-up assembly. Attempted to manipulate rod and it snapped. Called Moen and they did not seem surprised. :furious: They are sending a more flexible pop-up rod . . . two weeks out because the more flexible rod is on backorder. Why am I not surprised.

We used to recommend Delta and Moen when a customer wanted to purchase their own valves - now, we are only recommending Delta.

Rant over . . . I'm done with MOAN!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Never been a big fan of Moen

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Had an issue with the kitchen faucet. Restricted the flow so much the homeowner hated it. Took it out after 2 months and installed a WB gooseneck finale faucet. They're so much happier with it.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I like Kohler. Better name value with the customer, about the same wholesale price and fewer call backs.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Excuse me rj but I'm Kohler all the way


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Definitely kohler. Moen seems to be all plastic, flimsy junk. At least kohler is plastic, sturdy junk. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I like Kohler. Better name value with the customer, about the same wholesale price and fewer call backs.


Repair parts for Kohler are hard to come by, and some parts can get quite pricey if you are the second owner.

Homeowners are never happy paying for two trips plus parts. :no:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I like Delta.

Moen shower valves are good. Our water is soft, so getting the cartridges out isn't a problem.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Delta warranty is horrible for a service guy and customers relationship. I've always liked Moen and haven't had issues with them. Cartridges are easy to come by and I've had replacement faucets that were outdated no problems. Pf is in a lot of new homes, easy sell to replace it with customers. Kohler I've only seen in commercial, had a fight with one the other day, sensor model and it didnt go back together so easily, I like the toilets though.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Phat Cat said:


> Repair parts for Kohler are hard to come by, and some parts can get quite pricey if you are the second owner.
> 
> Homeowners are never happy paying for two trips plus parts. :no:



That's why you stock the parts. If you're using them that much then it's cost effective for all parties involved. If the parts aren't on the truck it makes more sense to replace the faucet no matter what brand it is, unless the customer insists on paying the same for a rebuild that he would pay for a replacement. .


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Had an issue with the kitchen faucet. Restricted the flow so much the homeowner hated it. Took it out after 2 months and installed a WB gooseneck finale faucet. They're so much happier with it.


Wolverine is good stuff.. But Damn.. That's gotta be one of the ugliest faucets I've ever seen


----------



## SHR Plumber (Jul 28, 2013)

Coolcanuck said:


> Delta warranty is horrible for a service guy and customers relationship. I've always liked Moen and haven't had issues with them.


I have had the exact OPPOSITE experience. When my customers or I call Moen they have been asking never ending questions and NOT sending out parts. Embarrassing for me as for years I have recommended Moen due to what I felt was great quality and customer service including free replacement parts. Something changed at Moen and not for the better.

Delta has been pleasant and has suggested and sent out additional parts my customers or I did not ask for but were useful with the repair. I am talking $100 parts volunteered for free. Delta all the way for me from now on.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I think they are decent for supplying parts. I have recieved free help kits from both companies. Moen are favored around here because of our water. My area is 95% well water with high iron, calcium and solfer.
I always rip the stupid water saver feature out that all companies are puting in the heads or aerators. Those things cause nothing but call backs about bad pressure.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

SHR Plumber said:


> I have had the exact OPPOSITE experience. When my customers or I call Moen they have been asking never ending questions and NOT sending out parts. Embarrassing for me as for years I have recommended Moen due to what I felt was great quality and customer service including free replacement parts. Something changed at Moen and not for the better.
> 
> Delta has been pleasant and has suggested and sent out additional parts my customers or I did not ask for but were useful with the repair. I am talking $100 parts volunteered for free. Delta all the way for me from now on.


Interesting how their reps make or break them in different areas. Wonder how they don't see that in their main office. I was going with either a Moen or delta recommendation for a while but delta was a pita to deal with a few years back. I spoke with the local rep about the warranty and they said original owner and receipt and they would have to mail it in for replacement. I told them to stuff their product I'll never sell one again.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

Phat Cat said:


> Has anyone else had trouble with Moen OEM cartridges? We are seeing more problems within the past year when using Moen OEM parts.
> 
> On some valves, only the non-OEM is working! What a PITA! Certainly does not look good to the customer when you are struggling to make something work.
> 
> ...


This doesn’t surprise me.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

SHR Plumber said:


> I have had the exact OPPOSITE experience. When my customers or I call Moen they have been asking never ending questions and NOT sending out parts. Embarrassing for me as for years I have recommended Moen due to what I felt was great quality and customer service including free replacement parts. Something changed at Moen and not for the better.
> 
> Delta has been pleasant and has suggested and sent out additional parts my customers or I did not ask for but were useful with the repair. I am talking $100 parts volunteered for free. Delta all the way for me from now on.


This has been my experience as well.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Another Moen leaker. This seems to happen every now and then. Customer will call and say their faucet is leaking at the base or dripping under the cabinet.

Arrive, pull off handle, tighten black plastic nut holding cartridge in, reinstall handle, wonder how this stupid nut gets loose, swear this time I’m going to call Moen and ask them about this, forget to call Moen, a year goes by and a different customer calls with the same problem, and repeat the process.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> .................Arrive, pull off handle, tighten black plastic nut holding cartridge in, reinstall handle, wonder how this stupid nut gets loose


I dont think it's spinning loose. Next time you install one put a witness mark with silver sharpie in the nut/body so if it leaks later you know if the nut spun or just warped.


----------



## SC Plumbing Repair (Dec 7, 2020)

Debo22 said:


> Another Moen leaker. This seems to happen every now and then. Customer will call and say their faucet is leaking at the base or dripping under the cabinet.
> 
> Arrive, pull off handle, tighten black plastic nut holding cartridge in, reinstall handle, wonder how this stupid nut gets loose, swear this time I’m going to call Moen and ask them about this, forget to call Moen, a year goes by and a different customer calls with the same problem, and repeat the process.
> View attachment 127507
> ...


Went out on a call this morning, exact same thing.
Why do you think the nut is backing out, any "good" recommendations on how to keep it from happening?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

whats the chance of counterfeit faucets??? china copies and makes plenty of counterfeit productsof almost anything you can buy....and its getting worse....


----------

